# 22 Revolver?



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Do any of you folks own a Taurus Model 94, 22 Caliber revolver? How long have you had it and do you like the revolver? Have you had any troubles with the revolver? I have read mixed reports about it, some good and some not good. It seems that not many manufacturers are making affordable 22 revolvers these days. Input to my questions will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you, -------- Philbee


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We have a 94 and a 942 (.22 magnum)
They are pretty stiff for a while, the hammer spring especially, but they do soften up with use.
These are 2" barrels, but I'd like to grab one with a 4" barrel just for plinking.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Truly I will always regret selling my 94 Kitgun, it was good, useful, handy, accurate, trouble free and cheap. Back in the day of course. Would I be able to get a couple I'd get a pair for me and wife and a pair for the kids



Philbee said:


> Do any of you folks own a Taurus Model 94, 22 Caliber revolver? How long have you had it and do you like the revolver? Have you had any troubles with the revolver? I have read mixed reports about it, some good and some not good. It seems that not many manufacturers are making affordable 22 revolvers these days. Input to my questions will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you, -------- Philbee


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds positive about the Taurus 94. I also see that Taurus makes a larger 22 revolver that may suit my needs better (990 Tracker w/ 4" barrel) Do any of you folks have comments about that revolver? Again I have seen good, bad and questionable blogs on that model as well. I wish Ruger would manufacture a good double action revolver in 22 caliber. There single six is very nice.

Thanks, ----- Philbee


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I was always a revolver guy until I got a Ruger .22 auto - Mark III - I never regretted it and will never go back. Try one


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Yes I do have a Ruger Mark 2 that I have had since 74 and it is excellent. It is completely relaible and is so accurate that it is actually boring to shoot. I want a double action revolver to practice with to keep my double action skills up cheaply and quietly.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I got a Model 96 Taurus about 30 years ago. It has been a great revolver. It's the size of a Smith K frame. It is always accurate and dependable.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I have a Taurus Tracker in .17hmr...It has the 8 3/8 barrel that is no longer available. I simply love the gun and it truly is a tack driver. I would definitly recommend the tracker well worth every penny.
brownegg


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Heritage pistols are nice.


----------

